
The High Cost of Short-Term Rentals in New York City [pdf] - pulisse
http://www.mcgill.ca/newsroom/files/newsroom/channels/attach/airbnb-report.pdf
======
pulisse
From the executive summary: _By reducing housing supply, Airbnb has increased
the median long-term rent in New York City by 1.4% over the last three years,
resulting in a $380 rent increase for the median New York tenant looking for
an apartment this year. In some Manhattan neighborhoods the increase is more
than $700._

